# UPVC V ALUCLAD V ALUMINIUM Windows



## Shovo79 (18 Oct 2017)

We are currently shopping for new windows for an extension and replacement of same in our house. 
We are very confused regarding the pros and cons between all above materials.

ALUCLAD seem to just have the benefit of looking better you can have flush lines on the frames?

UPVC are a bulky and not very environmentally friendly?

ALUMINIUM not really sure?

U value on all seem to be nearly all the same.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## suzie (18 Oct 2017)

You can review this forum http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=876


----------

